
As California Loses People, a Las Vegas Suburb Grows - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-california-loses-people-a-las-vegas-suburb-grows-11551197094
======
milsorgen
While I can hardly fault someone for looking out for their own best interests,
I have a nagging fear they will just export the very problems that made them
flee in the first place.

------
daly
Are they unaware of the pending water shortage?

